# deadlifts for thigh + ass development



## sexy_animal (Dec 17, 2008)

Is it possible to build thick, strong thighs and ass with just deadlifts alone?

I'm afraid back squats are out of the question for the next year, due to knee problems.

So, I'm thinking to base my leg training around deadlifts and supplement it with leg extensions.

Good plan?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 17, 2008)

Deadlifts are a great exercise for any kind of development, but are you sure they wont aggravate your injury aswell? They are still very knee heavy.

Leg extensions place a lot of force on the knee. If you have a knee injury i would shy away from machine and single joint exercises.

Machines dont really work for any sort of rehab as they can compound the issue by not working stabilizers, and single joint exercises obviously place all the stress on that particular joint.

Not really what you want on an already injured knee.

I would say if you can do Deads i would look into doing SOME sort of squat movement, even if you start light and build up from there.

What exactly is the problem with your knee?


----------



## sexy_animal (Dec 17, 2008)

Meniscal tear on the inside of my knee.

Basically, any exersize that applies pressure to the inside of the knee aggravates it.

Leg extensions don't aggravate it at all I have to say..

Back squats have somehow always been uncomfortable and feel unnatural.

Front squats are a different story.

I'm a tall guy with long limbs, so back squats just don't seem to work out leverage and center-of-gravity wise.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 17, 2008)

Have you tried goblet squats?

When i did my lower back in i found them great for rehab.

Just get a dumbell and hold it up to you chest like it was a goblet/chalice/wine glass, underneath the plate at one side:







And squat down.

You cant go as heavy, but it takes a lot of core stabilization.


----------



## sexy_animal (Dec 17, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Have you tried goblet squats?
> 
> When i did my lower back in i found them great for rehab.
> 
> ...



Yeah, man, that looks really good, I haven't tried it yet, but I will my next workout.  Looks like a good exercise.


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 17, 2008)

If you have had a knee injury, leg extensions are probably *the worst* exercise you could do.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 17, 2008)

RasPlasch said:


> If you have had a knee injury, leg extensions is probably *the worst* exercise you could do.



Exactly the first thing that came into my head too


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah because I have really healthy knees and extensions aggravate them a lot.


I don't mean to hijack the thread but the goblet squat you posted.

Can you also do that with a barbell?  Like have one side with plates on them?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 17, 2008)

RasPlasch said:


> Yeah because I have really healthy knees and extensions aggravate them a lot.
> 
> 
> I don't mean to hijack the thread but the goblet squat you posted.
> ...



Surely the other end of the barbell would hit the floor unless you're like 10 feet tall?

You could do similar movements with a kettlebell or medicine ball.



And yeah, i think:

Machine = forced plane of motion = aggravation.
Single joint = all stress through knee = aggravation.

Like you, i have pretty healthy knees and they hurt like hell.


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 17, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Surely the other end of the barbell would hit the floor unless you're like 10 feet tall?
> 
> You could do similar movements with a kettlebell or medicine ball.
> 
> ...





Hey Gaz.  This is where I got the barbell idea from.  Its the 5th workout.  But they call it the lumberjack squat.
T-Nation.com | 7 Exercises From Thib's Toolbox

I'm totally fine doing the exercise with the DB.  Just wondering if I could do it with a BB too.

Yep agreed.  I tried extensions once and never did them again haha.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 17, 2008)

the problems that i ran into when trying the lumber jack squat are:

a) you really need to have a land mine (the thing that the shealth of the barbell on the floor is in) because it sets the bar in a better position.  whenever i pinned the bar in the corner to do it, i could never get into a good squat position because the bar was at a poor angle.

b) it is a pain in the ass to set up and load plates on there and then get it into position once you have enough weight on the bar.


so basically - i think it is a waste of time exercise.  just do regular squats.  no need to get fancy and re-create the wheel.


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the insight P-funk!

I will stay away from them.

I like front squatting better anyways.


----------



## MetalVolcano (Dec 19, 2008)

sexy_animal said:


> Is it possible to build thick, strong thighs and ass with just deadlifts alone?
> 
> I'm afraid back squats are out of the question for the next year, due to knee problems.
> 
> ...



Umm, if your knees are jacked, I'm trying to figure out how heavy deadlifting will keep that safe... I'm 6'1 and as a taller guy I have deadlift with my hips higher, but even I still have my knees activating in that (and honestly, still don't get too much leg work out of that), and if you deadlift with a lower-hip style, you're fucked as far as knees go. My best advice is, work on rehabbing your knee, and then worry about leg stuff after that, cuz then you can squat and grow em fast as well.

ADDENDUM: With high-hips, you can build good hamstrings and ass, but not so much quads.


----------



## sexy_animal (Dec 31, 2008)

Update:

I gotta say you guys were correct.

1.  Whoever suggested the goblet squat was on the money.  Great exercise, no sore knees after doing it, got a great workout too.

2.  Thanks for suggesting cutting out leg extensions, I didn't think they aggravated my knee, but I guess I was wrong.  

As far as rehabing the knee, I need pricey arthroscopic surgery + weeks of physical therapy care.  I can't afford insurance, so for now that's out the question (insert political remark here).


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 31, 2008)

sexy_animal said:


> 1.  Whoever suggested the goblet squat was on the money.  Great exercise, no sore knees after doing it, got a great workout too.
> 
> 2.  Thanks for suggesting cutting out leg extensions, I didn't think they aggravated my knee, but I guess I was wrong.





Good to hear its working out. The main point though, will be to take it easy from here on out until its totally healed.

Theres no point taking a step forward if it'll result in you taking two steps backward a few weeks later.


----------

